# Question about livescan???(California)



## strangerdude88 (Aug 21, 2010)

Can I use the same livescan form for both my LA County certification application and my DMV Medical Exam?? I was just wondering because I don't want to pay another $70 in addition to all the other money I have spent just to get certified.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 21, 2010)

Nope. Has to be different live scans since agencies can't share background results.


----------



## gumby4532 (Aug 22, 2010)

strangerdude88 said:


> Can I use the same livescan form for both my LA County certification application and my DMV Medical Exam?? I was just wondering because I don't want to pay another $70 in addition to all the other money I have spent just to get certified.



DMV livescan is a little bit cheaper. I think i paid about $47 to complete the DMV livescan form.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 22, 2010)

I paid a few dollars over 50 for both when I did it at UCI PD about 5 years ago.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 22, 2010)

They have to be separate scans. Why? The background checks done are going to be different in terms of results. Only in extremely limited circumstances might two agencies be able to both receive the results from a single LiveScan... but EMS and DMV scans will be different, because they're for different purposes.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 22, 2010)

yep It's a bummer doing all of them, I just did 3 livescans  one for the DMV one for riverside county and one for San Diego county... Ouch!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 22, 2010)

The funny thing is that the actual EMT card is state wide, even if issued through the LEMSAs


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 22, 2010)

I know I think it's hilarious how much money you put into getting your certs so you can actually get a job 



JPINFV said:


> The funny thing is that the actual EMT card is state wide, even if issued through the LEMSAs


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 23, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> The funny thing is that the actual EMT card is state wide, even if issued through the LEMSAs


Yes, indeed! I'm fortunate enough that I have only had to be LiveScanned once for the License/Local Accreditation. My EMT cert and recognition cards ALL predated the LiveScan requirements, and once I became a Paramedic, that was all moot...


----------



## Toyogirl (Jan 4, 2011)

*wanna make sure i'm getting this right*

So I finished school, and passed my NREMT cert. 
I'm trying to get my CA-ADL and still am not sure I have all the details right...
I know I need to take a written portion, but do I need the Livescan before I do that?
Or can I take the written, then get my Livescan then my medical card all sorted out?

And is the cert like a permit until I log enough hours driving a rig to get a license?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 4, 2011)

If I recall correctly, you need the background check and the medical before testing for the ambulance driver certificate.

Once you pass the test, you get the little paper certificate and you're done. You don't need to log any hours for it.


----------



## joncfinney (Jan 4, 2011)

if anyone has any questions about the process I just finished getting all my certs livescan and med ex card ambulance cert last week. Send me a pm


----------

